# Liquid wax's



## Barnz (Jan 26, 2010)

Hi guys first time posting in a while looking for some help, looking to use a good liquid wax that isnt overly priced and is easy to use any suggestions please.


----------



## cossiecol (Jun 29, 2014)

Moved to the correct section


----------



## steelghost (Aug 20, 2015)

What's "good" to you? Ie do you want looks, durability, ease of use?

I have and like Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax, it's not the cheapest but a little goes a very long way.
Durability is good for a liquid wax, 2+ months, and a nice warm wax finish. Beads nicely, too.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

Extra Gloss Protection 
325 £11.70
500ml £14.90

Shake well, apply to a cloth, spread over car (just spread, no hard rubbing) wait for it to dry (30mins or so) buff off. 

It is a wax held in a liquid suspension, you apply the product, the liquid evaporates and leaves a wax layer behind on the car. ideal for large surfaces where applying a hard/paste wax would be very time consuming or impractical. Have a search on the forum for peoples thoughts on it - as you would expect we are fans of it, but get some unbiased opinions


----------



## A&J (Mar 4, 2015)

The first that popped into my mind is Collinite 845. Its super cheap, very easy to use and performes well.

But then It got me thinking that Colli 845 has some competition. Bilt hamber Hydra is similar, CG Cherry wet wax, Menzerna liquid carnauba, Poorboys liquid wax, DR. Beasleys carnauba wax are all good choises to look into. They will all give you 2-3 months of protection.

However I would also suggest looking into Optimum spray wax which is simpler and faster to use (just spray and wipe). It will give you a good 6-8 weeks of solid real world protection and great shine. You can use it after every wash as a drying aid and also add protection and shine as you do so.


----------



## great gonzo (Nov 4, 2010)

Liquid wax you say!
Look no further......

http://www.waxplanet.co.uk/waxes/Maracana-liquid-wax

Gonz.


----------



## RaceGlazer (Jan 10, 2007)

Race Glaze Crem Perfection has been loved as a very easy on/off all in one product for 20 years.

Its a good filler, contains generous amounts of Carnauba, lasts for around 10 weeks and is economical in use, which can be in hot weather as it will buff off even a couple of hours later, or after it rains on it.
Beading and sheeting is excellent, a strong repeat buy product from our loyal customers.
No white marks on black trim, chalky residues around handles, bumpers, no dust or residue. 
Quick and easy, does what it says on the tin.


----------



## matty.13 (May 3, 2011)

Autoglym egp and Colly 845 are solid products and will last you ages and offer long term protection for a small cost per use .
Adams buttery wax will leave a better finish and will be easier to use but is more expensive and won’t last as long . 



Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

I bought Maracana and poly gloss after seeing Lukes review. Terrific stuff, especially the Maracana. As he put it, 'it feels like cheating'.


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

+1 for maracana, great stuff! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Razormck (Jun 25, 2008)

scooobydont said:


> I bought Maracana and poly gloss after seeing Lukes review. Terrific stuff, especially the Maracana. As he put it, 'it feels like cheating'.


Can't find the review of Polygloss - Link?


----------



## scooobydont (Feb 25, 2017)

Razormck said:


> Can't find the review of Polygloss - Link?


----------



## todds (Feb 17, 2015)

I thought Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection was classed as a sealant and not a liquid wax?
regards
todds


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

todds said:


> I thought Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection was classed as a sealant and not a liquid wax?
> 
> regards
> 
> todds


The trade version is called Liquid Hard Wax. Autoglym description above says it's wax held in suspension. I'm a big fan of it. It's really easy to apply. The secret is a thin layer otherwise it can be a bid of chore to buff off. Best way to achieve this is mist it to the applicator in a spray bottle, preferably a chemical resistant one.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Luke M (Jul 1, 2013)

Cheers Scooby. Yes the two liquid products from Wax Planet are truly awesome for minimal effort and they both lasted through three months of winter driving. What's not to love.


----------



## Autoglym (Apr 10, 2008)

todds said:


> I thought Autoglym Extra Gloss Protection was classed as a sealant and not a liquid wax?
> regards
> todds


It is a wax held in liquid suspension. Customers just started calling it a sealant themselves over a period of time, it was always originally a liquid wax to us.

How is a sealant defined anyway? It seems there is no 'dictionary definition', it means different things to different people.



Radish293 said:


> The trade version is called Liquid Hard Wax. Autoglym description above says it's wax held in suspension. I'm a big fan of it. It's really easy to apply. The secret is a thin layer otherwise it can be a bid of chore to buff off. Best way to achieve this is mist it to the applicator in a spray bottle, preferably a chemical resistant one.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Liquid Hard Wax was retired from the Professional range, so you won't see it around for much longer, glad to hear you are a fan though. Good advice on keeping a thin layer, as with a lot of our products, less is best. Go big on detergents and wheel cleaners, go small on waxes, glass cleaners, dressings etc.


----------



## Brian1612 (Apr 5, 2015)

I have heard a lot of good things about WPs Duragloss and Maracana liquid wax. One I have tried and rate highly myself is Wowo's Hot Wax. Absolute breeze to use and it lasted 2-3 months from memory with good water behavior.


----------



## Radish293 (Mar 16, 2012)

Autoglym said:


> It is a wax held in liquid suspension. Customers just started calling it a sealant themselves over a period of time, it was always originally a liquid wax to us.
> 
> How is a sealant defined anyway? It seems there is no 'dictionary definition', it means different things to different people.
> 
> Liquid Hard Wax was retired from the Professional range, so you won't see it around for much longer, glad to hear you are a fan though. Good advice on keeping a thin layer, as with a lot of our products, less is best. Go big on detergents and wheel cleaners, go small on waxes, glass cleaners, dressings etc.


It's really cost effective and massively out performs another brand of hard wax I bought which cost 10 times as much. Apply it like it costs £100 a bottle and it's top stuff.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## M300JDG (Oct 2, 2017)

Radish293 said:


> It's really cost effective and massively out performs another brand of hard wax I bought which cost 10 times as much. Apply it like it costs £100 a bottle and it's top stuff.
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


Apply like it costs £100, I love that advice, says it all about how to use it!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## mayhem85 (May 8, 2012)

Adams buttery wax, lovely to use, great finish and I genuinely get 3 months protection from it on a daily driver.


----------



## Chris Donaldson (Jun 26, 2016)

I've been a fan of Autoglym EGP for years. Funnily enough, I advised my Barbour to buy some for his car this morning.


----------



## cleslie (Feb 19, 2006)

steelghost said:


> I have and like Bilt Hamber Hydra Wax, it's not the cheapest but a little goes a very long way.
> Durability is good for a liquid wax, 2+ months, and a nice warm wax finish. Beads nicely, too.


Same here - superb stuff.

Also Optimum Car Wax.


----------



## trv8 (Dec 30, 2007)

Autoglym said:


> It is a wax held in liquid suspension. Customers just started calling it a sealant themselves over a period of time, it was always originally a liquid wax to us.
> 
> How is a sealant defined anyway? It seems there is no 'dictionary definition', it means different things to different people.
> 
> Liquid Hard Wax was retired from the Professional range, so you won't see it around for much longer, glad to hear you are a fan though. Good advice on keeping a thin layer, as with a lot of our products, less is best. Go big on detergents and wheel cleaners, go small on waxes, glass cleaners, dressings etc.


If EGP is known to you as a 'liquid wax', why has it the words 'High gloss, protective paintwork sealant' on the bottle?


----------



## Ross (Apr 25, 2007)

Optimum car wax is great just like using a quality QD but leaves a lovely finish and lasts fairly well.


----------

